# Smoke #2 on new smoker.  Pork ribs



## RandyinNI (Feb 25, 2018)

Trying some ribs on nee smoker


----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## RandyinNI (Feb 25, 2018)




----------

